# Regularly Scheduled Games?



## Lexan (Nov 17, 2002)

Hey there everyone. I'm new to these forums, as well as roleplaying in general. I used to do a little D&D when I ws younger (like 9-10), but now I'd like to get back into it, maybe I'll understand it this time.  

So, is anyone here from North Florida and has regular games like once or twice a week? I'm from Tallahassee, but would be willing to go from Panama City to Lake City, Dothan to the Coast for regularly scheduled gaming.

Also, are there any groups that have an opening for a newbie and has a regularly scheduled games over the Internet? I'm not really looking for anything to casual, I want to get in there and refresh my memory with some hardcore gamer.

Of course, I'm willing to settle for near about anything.

Thanks!

Lexan


----------



## Orius (Nov 24, 2002)

Lexan said:
			
		

> *Hey there everyone. I'm new to these forums, as well as roleplaying in general. I used to do a little D&D when I ws younger (like 9-10), but now I'd like to get back into it, maybe I'll understand it this time.
> 
> So, is anyone here from North Florida and has regular games like once or twice a week? I'm from Tallahassee, but would be willing to go from Panama City to Lake City, Dothan to the Coast for regularly scheduled gaming.
> 
> ...




Well, I don't live in Florida, but I do have an Internet game I run every Saturday night at 8 PM Eastern time.  If you're interested, check out our campaign website at http://www.geocities.com/ds50.geo/arropia


----------



## Painfully (Nov 24, 2002)

It might help if you retitle your thread to include your city and state.


----------

